# Empire Earth: Zocken über LAN nicht möglich



## A.N.D.I. (5. August 2012)

*Empire Earth: Zocken über LAN nicht möglich*

Hallo,

Vor langer Zeit konnte ich mit meinem Kumpel noch Empire Earth über LAN zocken. Jedoch erschien auf einmal die Meldung, dass unsere Versionen unterschiedlich sind. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn wir haben die Spieldateien von der gleichen CD und ein Upadate hat keiner von uns gemacht. 

Das Spiel behauptet, dass einer von uns die Version "1.00.07.13" hat und der andere jeweils die Version "1.00.20.20". Diese Fehlermeldung haben wir beide, also muss das Spiel einen an der Waffel haben.

Was kann man tun, damit es wieder läuft?

MfG Andi


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. August 2012)

Kann man vielleicht irgendwo die Versionsnummer überschreiben?


----------



## NCphalon (12. August 2012)

*AW: Empire Earth: Zocken über LAN nicht möglich*

Schonmal probiert einfach beide auf die neueste Version (2.0, erst 1.0.4.0 installieren) zu patchen?


----------



## Pikus (12. August 2012)

*AW: Empire Earth: Zocken über LAN nicht möglich*

Oder beide einfach nochmal komplett neu Installieren.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. August 2012)

Der 1.0.4 Patch lässt sich nicht vollständig installieren, d.h. es endet mit einer Fehlermeldung. Deswegen funzt auch die Installation des folgenden Patches nicht. Dummerweise habe ich keine CD mehr, damit geht auch eine "richtige" Installation nicht mehr. Mein Kumpel hat die exakt gleichen Spieldateien wie ich.


----------



## 42joh (2. September 2012)

*AW: Empire Earth: Zocken über LAN nicht möglich*

hi, das Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Versionen haben viele, auch ich kämpfe gerade damit. Leider habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden, jedoch konnte ich es eingrenzen. Wenn man bei Win7 EE installiert, hat man eine andere Version als bei einem XP Rechner. Allerdings habe ich auch schon auf zwei Windows 7 Rechner EE mit der passenden Version (V1.00.2020) zum Laufen gebracht. Dies lag wahrscheinlich an der Install CD bzw. daran, dass ich keine Update installierte.

Mehr Infos unter:
Verbindungsproblem mit EE-Multiplayer über WIN 7 und XP | empire-earth-zocken.de

Gruß
Fritzchen


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Das hilft schon ein wenig. Mein Kumpel hat ebenfalls Win 7 32 Bit. Trotzdem haben wir diese Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht steht in der Registry ein Eintrag zu EE, der diese Versionsnummer beinhaltet.  Leider habe ich keine CD mehr und damit ist auch keine "richtige" Installation möglich. Vielleicht steht jain deiner Win-Registry was über EE..


----------

